# THEME: Wetzlar Wednesday (Leica)



## minicoop1985 (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's see those Leicas guys! GSGary's gonna like this one. 

This practically doesn't count. It's a Leica in name only, but the only one I've had.



Leica AF-C1 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## enzodm (Jul 24, 2014)

(bought for the lens attached, which sometimes appears on my 60D  )


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2014)

enzodm said:


> (bought for the lens attached, which sometimes appears on my 60D  )




Leica R cameras were like Playboy magazine...people always said that they, "_Bought it for *the lenses!*_"


----------



## compur (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait a second! The title of this thread is &#8220;Wetzlar Wednesday&#8221; followed by &#8220;(Leica)&#8221; in parentheses as if Leicas were the only cameras that came out of Wetzlar, Germany &#8211;  but, they weren't!  


 Here is my Leidolf Lordomat, made in Wetzlar &#8230;










 However, if you insist on showing only Leicas, here is my Leicaflex which is not currently fitted with a Leica lens because I don't have one at the moment and because I enjoy making Leica-philes gasp in horror. 









 In case you were wondering, the lens is actually a T-mount 105/2.8 Soligor and isn't bad at all.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait... what?  Leicas are "made" as in, by mere mortals?  Just like any other camera?  I always thought they were delivered on gossamer clouds by angels to a fanfare of trumpets...  or at least that's what Leicaphiles seem to want us to believe...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Wait... what?  Leicas are "made" as in, by *mere mortals*?  Just like any other camera?  I always thought they were delivered on gossamer clouds by angels to a fanfare of trumpets...  or at least that's what Leicaphiles seem to want us to believe...



*Mere mortals*??? Heck, for a spell there, Leicas were made by Canadians, in Canada-land, at the Midland plant! Some of the mortalest meres in the whole wide world! Or I mean, the merest mortals! Err....I mean....Canadians!   http://photo.net/leica-rangefinders-forum/008YGP


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2014)

50 year anniversary


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 24, 2014)

I owned a Leica once........found it in the bottom of a box of free cameras I got some 20 years ago. I used it for about a year, then the shutter quit on me. Sold it to a collector for $300.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, the rules absolutely are flexible with these, so... yeah. That works. The whole MERE MORTALS thing cracks me up. A lot. Nice cameras, guys-I might need to pick up one of those Rs "just for the lens."


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Well, the rules absolutely are flexible with these, so... yeah. That works. The whole MERE MORTALS thing cracks me up. A lot. Nice cameras, guys-I might need to pick up one of those Rs "just for the lens."




You want an M, but mine are not collectors they get used every week


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd personally rather have an R so I can throw the lenses on my 7D for detail/short range shots.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I'd personally rather have an R so I can throw the lenses on my 7D for detail/short range shots.



Be careful which one you buy some are dogs, it's basically a minolta


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a camera from the same neck of the woods (more or less), a KW - Kamera Werk with no other name or markings. The level is still usable and the lens which is a Steinheil feels like it's gliding thru butter; I like many of the German made cameras.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2014)

Has nobody spotted that mine are impostors?  They are Canadian


----------



## compur (Jul 24, 2014)

Furthermore, has no one noticed there is no "R" in "Leicaflex" ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why did this get moved to photo themes? This was more of a collector's thread, I thought...


----------



## gsgary (Jul 25, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Why did this get moved to photo themes? This was more of a collector's thread, I thought...



Mine are not collector camera's mine get used and abused


----------



## Elie (Sep 10, 2014)

OK then. Here are my babies:


----------



## gsgary (Sep 10, 2014)

Elie said:


> OK then. Here are my babies:


Nice strap on the MP ?, what make is it ? I need a new one for one of my M4's


----------



## Elie (Sep 10, 2014)

It's not an MP but an M2. A friend of mine made the strap for me. I don't know if he mails it abroad, I will ask him if you want.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 10, 2014)

FINALLY I can add something I still have here!




Leica Mini by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

No Leica.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 11, 2014)

Elie said:


> It's not an MP but an M2. A friend of mine made the strap for me. I don't know if he mails it abroad, I will ask him if you want.


Nice I looking on my phone should have looked on the computer, your friend has done a great job with the strap


----------



## Elie (Sep 11, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Nice I looking on my phone should have looked on the computer, your friend has done a great job with the strap



Yep he did a great job, and it's nice to get a handmade leather strap for 45€!


----------



## Fred Berg (May 7, 2015)




----------

